# Dwarf puffer, goldfish tank, and furries



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

An all in one deal in this thread...

My pics are all pretty bad, I don't know why the goldfish tank looks so dark and I didn't realize the glass is so dirty on the outside but I'm a bit pressed for time so I'm just gonna put them all on and people can ask questions if they want. xD




















Peaches was bought a few months back and has changed quite a bit (as I predicted). Turning into a fine young male!









My willow branch is doing well- it's supposed to help absorb goldfish crud.



My new dwarf puffer in his 5 gallon, still a bit bare but I want him to settle a bit more... Not too confident that I can handle a dwarf puffer but I think I will call him Godzilla if he does well. xD




My 2.5 gallons that I will be setting up for betta sooner or later..



The ferret, Edward.


My bunnies. The two white/grey ones are Californian X girls. The one in the back is Waffles (who runs around free in the yard in the day). The brown one is a Flemish X buck.


----------



## sydneyalexy (Jul 12, 2014)

Do you have any bettas? Also, a beautiful setup!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Sooooo pretty!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you!
No betta now, I am gonna get two soon though once the small tanks are done. Also have my 20 gallon but it's a mess so no pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

What a sweet looking Ferret! how old? and how in the world did you convince him to wear a collar? mine just fall down and give me the "Ug! it's too heavy! it's crushing me!" look.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Uhm I got him at the end of April at 8 weeks old. So I guess he's around 5months now! The collar didn't bother him, though he sometimes tries to attack the bell. He has a harness though and he gets all floopy when it's on, then runs, then acts like he can't move again. I think its like trying to wiggle out of it. xD I honestly think I lucked out though with a mostly well behaved one. Besides the chewed up sofa that my parents have yet to notice..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

How did you set up the willow branch in your goldies tank? Do you think its actually working?

I think I might have to try that with my goldfish tank 
Also I love your goldies their adorable


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, nice goldfish tank!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I set up three branches and only the one grew. Cut the leaves off, since mine just died. I had given up after a week and was throwing them out when I realized the one branch had roots and leaflets growing, so I'm no expert on it. They say the tree roots suck up a lot more nitrogen than aquarium plants can though.

It's weeping willow which is what was used by the person I saw doing this somewhere on the web. I'm sure other things work too but why fix what isn't broken. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow your animals are adorable! I'm loving the oranda goldfish! I find the wens (if that's what the raspberry-like growths called) quite adorable! It's one of the goldfish I've always wanted  loving the ferret as well!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ill have to give that a try. I had 3 weeping willow saplings in a smallish rectangular pot which I never planted and kind of forgot to bring in for the winter  . Two of them died but somehow one made it through and the top part started sprouting leaves. Do you think it would work if I cut the part that's growing off and stick it in the tank. Or should I take the whole sapling out and put it the tank?

Im glad one seems to be growing for you


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful goldfish and cute bunnies :3 

If you don't mind me asking ? What are those light stands and lights on your 2.5 gallons? I'm interested in getting one from petco but I can't find any light hoods like those.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you. 
The lights are Finnex Fugeray LEDs, 12inch size. They're great. Just if you do get them, the clamp to the sides don't work on the standard 2.5 gallon, but it's fine...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

